# Getting my T4 tax forms from 2003 and 2004



## KB (13 Jul 2012)

I went to RMC in 2003-2004, and then left when I realized it wasn't for me. My T4 from 2003 got misplaced in the move and I never did get my T4 from 2004, so I've been stuck unable to file my taxes for those years. For the last several years I've been trying to get these forms from the Canadian Forces and it is goddamn infuriating. I've tried five times now and every single time I get redirected through eight different people before finally getting some incompetent asshat who says he will send them to me and then NEVER FUCKING DOES. I'm tired of this fucking bullshit and just want this dealt with. Can somebody please give me a phone number of someone who I can call who is actually competent and isn't going to redirect me through a dozen other idiots, and most importantly will actually send me these goddamn documents so I can finally file my taxes for those years?


----------



## Sythen (13 Jul 2012)

Common sense answer would to be to call Canada Revenue Agency directly, but judging from your post I can see why both military life and common sense aren't for you.


----------



## Occam (13 Jul 2012)

Try this:

Release Personnel Pay Office 
Description: 	Information pertaining to military pay at release.
Telephone: 	1-800-773-7705


----------



## MARS (13 Jul 2012)

Generating a T4 from '03-04 isn't going to be a high priority on ANYBODY's list, so don't expect people to jump up and get to it right away when you do find the right number, although it sounds like you already have, if you found someone who at least said they were going to generate and send them.  I assume you have provided this person with your updated address?  (I note a move was the reason for the initial misplacement)

Finally, care to share the numbers you have already tried?  Just so we don't waste our time providing you avenues you have already tried and have become fed-up with.


----------



## bridges (13 Jul 2012)

At an average of 0.7 attempts per year, this doesn't seem to have been particularly urgent.  Or maybe the OP gave up in frustration a few times.  Been there.  

This is directly from the CRA website:


> Obtaining a slip for prior years
> If you are filing a tax return for a prior year, and you have not received, or have lost or misplaced your information slips for that year, you can speak to one of our agents at 1-800-959-8281 for a copy of your slips for that year.


http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/slps/menu-eng.html

Good luck.


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2012)

KB said:
			
		

> I went to RMC in 2003-2004, and then left when I realized it wasn't for me. My T4 from 2003 got misplaced in the move and I never did get my T4 from 2004, so I've been stuck unable to file my taxes for those years. For the last several years I've been trying to get these forms from the Canadian Forces and it is goddamn infuriating. I've tried five times now and every single time I get redirected through eight different people before finally getting some incompetent asshat who says he will send them to me and then NEVER FUCKING DOES. I'm tired of this fucking bullshit and just want this dealt with. Can somebody please give me a phone number of someone who I can call who is actually competent and isn't going to redirect me through a dozen other idiots, and most importantly will actually send me these goddamn documents so I can finally file my taxes for those years?



I went trhough this, albeit not with the CF as my former employer. I discovered the exact thing bridges put forward with one single call to the CRA and had the T4's in regular old mailing times - though I did not call at a time when they may still be dealing with tax returns. Total time dealing with this issue: ten minutes.

Now, if you do call, be a nice boy or girl. Because if you talked to me like you posted I would hang the goddamn fucking phone up in your fucking ear, because no one has to take that bullshit.

You catch more flies with honey....

Have a happy day.

rancing:

_Edit: Spelling and to be a nice boy at the end._


----------



## KB (13 Jul 2012)

Thank you everybody for your help. I wasn't aware I could get them from CRA directly - I had thought you could only get them from your employers. That makes things a lot easier.

And no, I don't talk to people on the phone like this, I'm just venting my extreme frustration at how huge a pain this has been every single time I've tried.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Jul 2012)

KB said:
			
		

> ...And no, I don't talk to people on the phone like this, I'm just venting my extreme frustration at how huge a pain this has been every single time I've tried.



This is even worse.  At least on the phone, only one person would have to listen to your uncontrolled tirade.  Here, several thousand people can directly experience how you deal with anger and frustration.

Venting is one thing; directing your frustrated energies to actually finding a solution (like the 10-minute call to CRA recommended by others) would have been another.

Maybe this is a good one to chalk up to experience and perhaps conduct yourself a bit differently in the future.


Regards
G2G


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Aug 2012)

Why have you waited so long to file your taxes?
From a standpoint of a refund due to you....
You have now given your hard earned money to the government as an interest free loan for 10 years.  

From a standpoint of a amount due....
You will now pay an immense amount of EXTRA money in fines, fees, interest over what you initially owed.

Best of luck in calling CRA, I hope you get someone nice.


----------

